# Aspiration of stomach acid



## ilovehockey (May 30, 2001)

If you inhale stomach acid during a reflux episode (usually happens while sleeping), contact your doctor as soon as possible. I had a particularly bad episode last week, and I am now on antibiotics and prednisone for a lung infection. Apparently, in addition to acid, other stomach contents are inhaled and can cause infection/pneumonia. It is particularly important to contact your doctor if you have asthma (as I do) or another respiratory disease.


----------



## GurgleGut (Dec 2, 2001)

I agree, I also have asthma and my Dr. told me that it can be caused by reflux, you have to be careful. I hope that you are feeling better.


----------

